# 4 Feather Elegant Beauty



## Penl8the (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi All,

Black Titanium/Platinum in one of my feather blanks.  The blank has 4 feathers called hen saddle grizzly.  The tube is painted Americana titanium white acrylic.

Wet sanded to 1000 and polished with Hut twice.

Comments/suggestions are welcome.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 28, 2010)

That is astonishing.  Beautiful workmanship.  Nice casting and creativity.  You should be proud of it.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 28, 2010)

great job! You should write a tutorial about the steps of casting the feathers


----------



## mervyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Great work Branden, I appreciated what goes into making these feather pens because I have done a few myself, I just love the two-tone effect, great looking pen very well done.

There seems to be not that many people making the feather pens and I have to say I think they outweigh any snakeskin pens.

Would be great to run another tutorial I would certainly help in anyway, Shane’s tutorial on how to make these is 2nd to none, but as other feather makers progress in what we do, we do have little extras that we have learnt to do as we progress.


Again very well done.

Mervyn


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Apr 28, 2010)

Its so different from the other ones I have seen....I like the individuality that it produces...almost angelica   in its appearance...nice!


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 28, 2010)

That is definitely a winner.  Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## Chief Hill (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow!  Very cool.  I love the feather designs that are being done now. How else can you preserve the beauty of a feather


----------



## Ligget (Apr 28, 2010)

That is a first class blank, which makes a top dollar pen, great marriage of blank and plating too!


----------



## Bree (Apr 28, 2010)

Now that is very very nice.  I really do like it a lot.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice job Branden!  Ive really enjoyed seeing how you and mervyn come up with new ideas with feathers.  Ive never done one against a painted background.  Only other feathers and wood.


----------



## Penl8the (Apr 30, 2010)

*I Am Honoured*

Hi All,

Thank you everyone for your kind words.



mervyn said:


> Great work Branden, I appreciated what goes into making these feather pens because I have done a few myself, I just love the two-tone effect, great looking pen very well done.
> Mervyn


 


JohnU said:


> Nice job Branden! Ive really enjoyed seeing how you and mervyn come up with new ideas with feathers. Ive never done one against a painted background. Only other feathers and wood.


 
Hi Mervyn, John,

Thank you for your kind words, insight, and encouragement. I feel like Ben Hogan and Sam Snead just told me that they like my "swing". :biggrin:

I am honoured.


----------



## BobBurt (Apr 30, 2010)

Outstanding, Awesome, Beautiful


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 30, 2010)

Very , very nice pen !


----------



## mervyn (May 9, 2010)

Penl8the said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind words.
> 
> ...



 [FONT=&quot]That's what sets us apart John, and that's great! Brandon and I seem to share the same technique, do you know my old art teacher said to me "If someone copy's your work you should take it as a compliment" that’s why I am soon to place another feather pen on the IAP taken from the inspiration of Brandon.

I just love the mono -chrome look.

Merv[/FONT]


----------



## wizard (May 9, 2010)

Beautiful Pen. Great worksmanship..


----------



## mervyn (May 9, 2010)

Penl8the said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind words.
> 
> ...



 [FONT=&quot]That's what sets us apart John, and that's great! Brandon and I seem to share the same technique, do you know my old art teacher said to me "If someone copy's your work you should take it as a compliment" that’s why I am soon to place another feather pen on the IAP taken from the inspiration of Branden.

I just love the mono -chrome look.

Merv[/FONT]


----------



## markgum (May 9, 2010)

AWESOME.


----------

